# J3D Problem mit Belichtung



## Charas (14. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich mach jetzt einfach mal copy&paste, da ich das Problem schon in einem englischen Forum gepostet habe aber ich befürchte, dass mir dort niemand helfen kann ....

Hello,

I am at a loss ... I can't establish a proper lighting in my scene.

Screen 1: http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/618/screen1ug.png
Screen 2: http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/7098/screen3re.png
Screen 3: http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/8796/screen2s.png
Screen 4: ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting

Explanation:
In the moment I placed 4 DirectionalLights around my geometry (a heart model), each little cube represents a directional light and they all point to the big cube in the middle of the heart.
But the lightning behavior isn't what I expected it to be.

Plz have a look at the constructor of my HearWindow class and 3 methods ... I would be very delighted if someone can help me.
I am pretty sure I do something wrong while positioning the light sources and set the vector of the light direction but it seems i am to stu*** to figure out what the problem is.

HeartWindow ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


```
public class HeartWindow extends Applet
{

private Canvas3D canvas3D;
private TransformGroup tg;
private SimpleUniverse universe;
private ArrayList<HeartAdapter> materialList;
private static HeartWindow instance;
private Transform3D transform;
private BoundingSphere bounds;

private final Vector3f HEART_CENTER_VECTOR = new Vector3f(0.30968136f, -0.09346509f,-0.30586654f);
private final Point3f HEART_CENTER_POINT = new Point3f( 0.30968136f, -0.09346509f,-0.30586654f);

private HeartWindow()
{
//Create a canvase3d to display the heart with instantiate a SimpleUniverse with it
setLayout(new BorderLayout());

GraphicsConfiguration config = SimpleUniverse.getPreferredConfiguration();

this.canvas3D = new Canvas3D(config);

add("Center", canvas3D);

this.universe = new SimpleUniverse(canvas3D);

//set up view with the ViewingPlatform utility class
this.universe.getViewingPlatform().setNominalViewingTransform();

//create contentBG and set up an OrbitBehavior in the view-branch-graph
BranchGroup bg = new BranchGroup();
this.tg = new TransformGroup();

//set capability to be able to extend children
this.tg.setCapability(TransformGroup.ALLOW_CHILDREN_EXTEND);
bg.addChild(tg);

//this bounds surrounds the whole heart geometry and is importont for this behavior, lights etc.
this.bounds = new BoundingSphere(new Point3d(HEART_CENTER_POINT.getX(),
HEART_CENTER_POINT.getY(),
HEART_CENTER_POINT.getZ()), 2);

//set up OrbitBehavior
OrbitBehavior orbit = new OrbitBehavior(canvas3D, OrbitBehavior.REVERSE_ALL);
orbit.setRotationCenter(new Point3d(HEART_CENTER_POINT.getX(), HEART_CENTER_POINT.getY(), HEART_CENTER_POINT.getZ()));
orbit.setSchedulingBounds(bounds);
orbit.setMinRadius(0);

//set up OrbitBehavior
ViewingPlatform viewingPlatform = universe.getViewingPlatform();
viewingPlatform.setViewPlatformBehavior(orbit);

//transform the position of the TransformGroup to the heart center positon
setTransformGroupToHeartCenter();

//add an AmbientLight source into the heart center
AmbientLight ambientLight = new AmbientLight(new Color3f(0.8f, .80f, .80f));
ambientLight.setInfluencingBounds(bounds);
tg.addChild(ambientLight);

addCubeToHeartCenter();

//add 4 DirectionalLights
// setUpDirectionalLight(new Vector3f(0f, -1f, 0.2f) , new Vector3f(0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f), getAndSetupSphere());
setUpDirectionalLight(new Vector3f(0f, -1.5f, 0.2f) ,HEART_CENTER_VECTOR, getAndSetupSphere());
setUpDirectionalLight(new Vector3f(0f, 0.2f, 1.5f) , HEART_CENTER_VECTOR, getAndSetupSphere());
setUpDirectionalLight(new Vector3f(1.5f, -1.2f, -0.15f), HEART_CENTER_VECTOR, getAndSetupSphere());
setUpDirectionalLight(new Vector3f(0f, 0.2f, -1f) , HEART_CENTER_VECTOR, getAndSetupSphere());
// setUpDirectionalLight(new Vector3f(0f, -1.5f, 0.2f), new Vector3f(0f,0f,0f), getAndSetupSphere());
// setUpDirectionalLight(new Vector3f(0.4f, 0.7f, -1.8f), new Vector3f(0f, 0f, 0f), getAndSetupSphere());

//get an instance of an ArrayList for saving the different materials
materialList = new ArrayList<HeartAdapter>();

//create heart geometry
this.materialList = GeometryFactory.createHeartGeometry();

// Point3f heartCenter;
// heartCenter = GeometryFactory.getHeartCenter();

//create heart geometry as one shape - experimental
//for more information please have a look at the class descrition of CompleteHeartGeometryInOneShape
// this.materialList = HeartGeometryFabric.createHeartGeometryInOneShape();

//add all materials from the list to viewGraph
for(int i = 0; i < materialList.size(); i++) {
tg.addChild(materialList.get(i));
}
```

And here are three methods of this class which are important if you wanna help me ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


```
private void addCubeToHeartCenter()
{
Transform3D transform = new Transform3D();
transform.setTranslation(HEART_CENTER_VECTOR);

TransformGroup tgMoveToCenter = new TransformGroup(transform);

ColorCube cube = new ColorCube(0.05f);
tgMoveToCenter.addChild(cube);
this.tg.addChild(tgMoveToCenter);
}

private void setUpDirectionalLight(Vector3f positionOfLight, Vector3f lightVector, ColorCube sphere)
{
Transform3D transform = new Transform3D();
transform.setTranslation(positionOfLight);

TransformGroup tgMove = new TransformGroup(transform);

DirectionalLight light = new DirectionalLight();
light.setColor(new Color3f(0.5f, .5f, .5f));

BoundingSphere bounds = new BoundingSphere();
light.setInfluencingBounds(bounds);

tgMove.addChild(light);
tgMove.addChild(sphere);
this.tg.addChild(tgMove);

light.setDirection(lightVector);
}

private ColorCube getAndSetupSphere()
{
ColorCube sphere = new ColorCube(0.02);

sphere.setAppearance(HeartAppearance.getInstance());

return sphere;
}
```

Danke, danke, danke, dass du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast, dich bis her durch zu schlagen .... hoffe du kannst mir helfen ; ) 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Marco13 (14. Feb 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben die Lichter zwar alle unterschiedliche Positionen, aber die gleiche Richtung?! Bei einem DirectionalLight ist das mit der Position sowieso so eine Sache, aber .. vermutlich müßtest du zumindest die richtungen der Lichter jeweils auf 

```
Vector3f dir = new Vector3f();
dir.sub(lightVector, positionOfLight);
light.setDirection(dir);
```
setzen... wenn nicht, müßte man mal ein KSKB (mit einer Sphere statt des Herzens oder so) basteln...


----------



## Charas (14. Feb 2010)

Danke, danke, danke  das wars 


```
private void setUpDirectionalLight(Vector3f positionOfLight, Vector3f lightVector, ColorCube sphere)
	{
		Transform3D transform = new Transform3D();
		transform.setTranslation(positionOfLight);
		
		TransformGroup tgMove = new TransformGroup(transform);
	    	    
	    DirectionalLight light = new DirectionalLight();
	    light.setColor(new Color3f(0.5f, .5f, .5f));
	    
	    BoundingSphere bounds = new BoundingSphere();
	    light.setInfluencingBounds(bounds);
	    
	    tgMove.addChild(light);
	    tgMove.addChild(sphere);
	    this.tg.addChild(tgMove);
	    
	    Vector3f dir = new Vector3f(positionOfLight);
	    dir.sub(lightVector);
	    light.setDirection(dir);
	}
```

Fettes merci


----------



## Marco13 (14. Feb 2010)

Nicht vergessen das Thema im anderen Forum zuzumachen.... 

EDIT:... und hier ...


----------

